# driftwood



## gotbags-10 (Oct 3, 2006)

so yeah basically i have a big piece of wood i put three pieces of slate rock, one on each corner and the thing won't sink. I left it sitting in the tank thinking that eventually it might get waterlogged enough to sink but it won't. Anything I can do?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

go buy aquarium driftwood, most the driftwood u find will float, it must be apretty huge piece if the slate wont hold it down


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Check ebay for african/malaysian driftwood. I just ordered 4 real nice big pieces for $45 shipped. Quite cheap.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

and they dont float? ^^


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=131795


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Citizen said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=131795


There you have it. best method I've seen so far for keeping the wood undercontrol.

If you have not boiled the wood you should. that will help emensley to get them waterlogged enough to not float. As the high heat will make the wood expand and release alot of the air it holds in.


----------



## mcmurrayjl (Oct 13, 2006)

You can screw a piece of the driftwood to a rock and your problem is solved. I personally have put a couple pieces that didn't float on top of the other pieces.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I soak mine in tub with lots of salt for a week or so and then use Zip ties to fasten large rocks to the wood untill the wood is ready to sink on it's own.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

plexi glass for the base / stainless screws / wood........
i have used this many times........works great


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Be like me. Take fishing line and tie the f*cking thing around the drift wood until it doesnt move. sure the water in time will losen it but it does its job

As of right now with me.


----------

